# FRT Pic's



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

New sand


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

:laugh: nice


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

looks good


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

cool..... why are they illegal anywho??lol


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

TormenT said:


> cool..... why are they illegal anywho??lol


 Hmm, the lfs sells them,have a tank full on display,did not know they are illegal


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Great looking turtle


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

TormenT said:


> cool..... why are they illegal anywho??lol


 Supposedly there on the "soon to be Endangered Species" list. I think there a CITES 1 species (whatever the hell that means).

Cool turtle though. Looks alot like mines!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > cool..... why are they illegal anywho??lol
> ...


 thanx for the info


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hehehe cute little guy


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't think owning/selling is illegal, it has something to do with the importation/exportation laws that get people in trouble.

Damn I wish my LFS would have a tank full of these. I have been wanting for quite awhile but i have never seen one in person. Nice pictures.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i love that turtle dave.
dixon


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I like!!! What's that substrate?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Nethius said:


> I like!!! What's that substrate?


 Sand and thanks guys


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive been wanting some Frt's . there very nice..


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

its not illegal "yet"
there running low in the wild I presume


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

nice pics man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...how big is he..looks like half a dollar size?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice frt


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice...how big is he..looks like half a dollar size?


 Shell is about 3.5" and the white spot is gone now ...


----------

